# Pressemeldung: Managementmaßnahmen beim Kormoran dringend nötig



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2011)

Pressemitteilung 21.10.2011 - Jan Korte MdB (DIE LINKE)

*Managementmaßnahmen beim Kormoran dringend nötig​*
Berlin. 
Nachdem die Linksfraktion im Bundestag im April im Bundestag die Einführung eines bundesweiten Kormoranmanagements beantragt hatte, liegt nun auch ein Antrag der Koalitionsfraktionen vor, der Maßnahmen für ein Kormoranmanagement fordert. In seiner Rede zur Einbringung Antrags der Fraktionen der CDU/CSU und der FDP begrüßte Jan Korte, Mitglied im Vorstand der Fraktion DIE LINKE, dass sich die Koalitionsfraktionen endlich mit dem Thema befassten. Der Koalitionsantrag käme allerdings sowohl in der Analyse, als auch in der Zielsetzung dem seit knapp einem halben Jahr vorliegenden Antrag der LINKEN sehr nahe und sei daher überflüssig. 

Wenn CDU/CSU und FDP dem Antrag der Linksfraktion am 13. April im Agrarausschuss des Bundestags zugestimmt hätten, wäre man heute näher am Ziel, massive Schäden an Fischbeständen durch den hohen Kormoranbestand zukünftig zu verhindern, so Korte. An die Adresse der Koalitionsfraktionen richtete der Abgeordnete die Frage, warum sie "die paar Punkte, in denen Sie anderer Meinung sind als wir, nicht als Änderungsantrag eingebracht haben". Er hätte ein kleinliches, parteipolitisch motiviertes Vorgehen beim Thema Kormoranmanagement nicht für möglich gehalten: "Die Kormoranproblematik hätten Sie ausnahmsweise einmal sachlich und nicht ideologisch handhaben können." 

Auch wenn der Koalitionsantrag bei der Regelung von Entschädigungszahlungen und in Bezug auf ein gemeinsames Kormoranmanagement im Ostseeraum Defizite aufweise, sei es sehr zu begrüßen, dass der nun vorgelegte Antrag weitergehender sei als die FDP-Initiative in der vergangenen Legislaturperiode, erklärte Jan Korte in seiner zu Protokoll gegebenen Rede: "Die Koalitionsfraktionen haben es offenbar verstanden, dass wir nicht länger auf Europa warten können, sondern dringend eine bundesweite Koordination von Maßnahmen gegen die viel zu hohe Kormoranpopulation brauchen." 

Bevor mit einem Management allerdings begonnen werden könne, müsse erst einmal geklärt werden, wie hoch eigentlich das Bestandsziel beim Kormoran sein sollte. DIE LINKE fordert deshalb in ihrem Antrag, der im November im Plenum des Bundestags zur Abstimmung steht, die Einbeziehung von Fischerei-, Naturschutz- und Angelverbänden in die Planung und in die Zielsetzung eines Kormoranmanagements. Korte: "Die Einbeziehung der betroffenen Interessenverbände soll nicht nur wegen des Sachverstands von Fischern und Naturschützern geschehen, sondern auch, um alle Beteiligten in ein Boot zu holen und am Ende einen Konsens zu erreichen. In Dänemark hat dies geklappt, vielleicht schaffen wir es in der Bundesrepublik auch."

DIE LINKE sei bereit, über die Parteigrenzen hinweg konkrete Lösungen für den Artenschutz, für die Fischerei und für über drei Millionen Anglerinnen und Angler in der Bundesrepublik zu finden. "An uns wird es nicht scheitern", erklärte Korte, der zur Eile mahnte: "Ich hoffe sehr, dass Ihr Antrag nach dieser ersten Lesung nicht wieder für Monate in den Schubladen verschwindet, sondern zügig mit Maßnahmen begonnen werden kann." Auch wenn der Antrag der LINKEN die Koalition lediglich an die Einhaltung ihrer Zusagen erinnert hat, hat er seinen Zweck erfüllt, wenn am Ende ein vernünftiges und wirksames Konzept für ein Kormoranmanagement steht und umgesetzt wird.

**************
Antrag der Fraktion DIE LINKE "Ökosysteme schützen, Artenvielfalt erhalten - Kormoranmanagement einführen" vom 6.4.2011 einsehbar unter: http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/053/1705378.pdf

Koalitionsantrag "Fischartenschutz voranbringen - Vordringliche Maßnahmen für ein Kormoranmanagement" vom 19.10.2011 einsehbar unter:
http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/073/1707352.pdf


----------

